# How do I convert site visits to sales?



## laurataylor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My website has been running since November 2010, and we are having a great response on twitter and facebook with various campaigns and competitions. We are also hitting our (small) target for the amount of visitors we receive every day to the site. The problem is that not many people seem to be buying anything! We sell t-shirts for men, women, kids, babies and also tote bags. Ranging from £10-£15. ALL profit we make goes to 3 UK charities - hence me wanting to sell as much as possible!

Does anyone have any tips for ways of increasing sales? I understand that it takes time, but from our amount of visits a day we should be selling at least one product? (about 50 unique visits a day)

Website link below if you want to check it out!

Thanks!

Laura

SuperAwesomeYeah.com


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, so your t is £15 then i get hit for VAT - its never added on at the till in the shops ??? then i get hit for postage - i think i may see the problem

I cant see a VAT reg no, so why are you charging a seperate amount for VAT ? surely your prices should be inclusive - finished prices. or is that the only way it can be done on a spreadshirt site ??

so i look at one ladies t for £15 one kids t for £12 and suddenly i am looking at £31

it maybe the way your site works, having to show the VAT like that, but its off puting, and the postage rates need looking at. - i like doing postage free, and try to keep it that way - as i have got to checkouts before seen the postage rate, and abandoned the cart


----------



## laurataylor (Aug 24, 2010)

mrs maggot said:


> wow, so your t is £15 then i get hit for VAT - its never added on at the till in the shops ??? then i get hit for postage - i think i may see the problem
> 
> I cant see a VAT reg no, so why are you charging a seperate amount for VAT ? surely your prices should be inclusive - finished prices. or is that the only way it can be done on a spreadshirt site ??
> 
> ...


Its just the way the shop is layed out - the VAT is included in the total price, just just says 'including £xx VAT' under the total, it doesnt add this on to your total it is already included in the price of the t-shirt.

As for postage, we would love to have it free but we use spreadshirt at the moment for ease and although they do run 'free postage' offers every month or 2, we can't actually do this ourselves!


----------



## frightrags (Feb 26, 2007)

For one thing, you may want to include an area on your site for people to sign up to get discounts, etc. That will allow you to capture email addresses from people who are interested in your product. And giving them a discount for signing up helps too. Then you can use that to strike up a conversation with them and get some thoughts on your products and what they would want to see from you.

I see you have over 500 Twitter followers. Have you ever asked them what they would want to see you do? Or how you can make your products better? People want to be heard - give them the chance and listen to what they have to say.

Also, I see that you give your profits to charity, and that is great. But why isn't that more of a focus on your site? All I see is one line of text (that gets lost with everything else on the page) that mentions charity on each page. What charity? Who do you support? Why isn't this posted on all your product pages about where the money goes and who benefits from the customer's money? It's a nobile thing to do and I applaud you for it, but people want to know who you support and where their money is going. 

Plus, if you are giving the money to charities, ask for their involvement in spreading the word. After all, it only benefits them if you get more sales. Start networking and maybe you can design shirts for specific charities.


----------



## cocothecat (Apr 29, 2010)

Personally I find the layout way to hard to work with! 

In terms of stats can you see how many resisted, attempted to use the cart how long they where there for etc?

I think the pricing on some of the tops needs to be worked out as well

Example this one (single colour) £16

SuperAwesomeYeah | Cool Mens t-shirt designs for charity

Then this one (full colour) £15

SuperAwesomeYeah | Cool Mens t-shirt designs for charity

What charities are you affiliated with? Where is the links, imagery etc? It should all be reinforced as the black bold text gets lost


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

twitter and facebook are great, but how many of the followers are family friends, workcolleagues and their friends, and how many are newly generated followers ?? i have a friend with an unusual line in jewellery - she sat sown one night and took stock of all her followers - we got down to 8 that were not related via a friend, family or work colleague.


----------



## Dermy (Jan 25, 2011)

Tell them your running out of stock buy now or miss out!


----------



## laurataylor (Aug 24, 2010)

cocothecat said:


> Personally I find the layout way to hard to work with!
> 
> In terms of stats can you see how many resisted, attempted to use the cart how long they where there for etc?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. 

I'm not sure on finding out about if people attempted to use the cart... I know that the average time spent on the site per site is 2.29mins and average page views 2.65 per site.

The reason that one t-shirt is £16 is because it is our 'original' branded t-shirt... we were trying to make the SuperAwesomeYeah a brand. The other t-shirts are all just set at £15, regardless of what is on them etc.

Can you tell me what it is about the layout you find hard to work with? It would be really useful information! 

Thanks!


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

ouch thats a short visit time, so something is not right there, they are not holding onto the site, you need more on your front page about why you do what you do, and then as others have suggested reinforce on every page what goes to charity, and perhaps put a money totaliser on showing how much has been raised so far.

btw - this t is only £8.90 is that right? SuperAwesomeYeah | Cool Mens t-shirt designs for charity


----------



## laurataylor (Aug 24, 2010)

mrs maggot said:


> btw - this t is only £8.90 is that right? SuperAwesomeYeah | Cool Mens t-shirt designs for charity


No! I was just fiddling with something it shouldn't have gone live - thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Analytics would be a great help here. Sounds like you already have some of that information as you knew how long people were on the site and how many pages they viewed. Do you also know on what pages they enter and leave the site? Are people placing orders in their carts and abandoning them or they not even getting that far. Are most people visiting the same two pages, or are their a wide variety of pages being viewed? 

All this information can help you fine tune your site and hopefully make it more sticky for visitors and attractive for buyers.


----------



## cocothecat (Apr 29, 2010)

I just feel like the content and the main core of the site is lacking, not much information there like you said about the cost differences. Work in the header and then the main body just seems to be rushed!


----------



## ViciousHistory (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with what everyone else has said. You will also want to keep your blog regularly updated and interesting. New content from your blog will keep people coming back to your site. When you post a new blog entry, let all of your social media followers know.


----------



## laurataylor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their really useful feedback! ^ Not you Mr Allen, we don't appreciate the spam!

We are going to get our blog properly integrated into the website, at the moment it is just a 'fake' blog as our developer has been busy on other projects!

We also intend to get a banner in the header with something about how we donate our profit to charity!

All really helpful comments, thanks again!


----------

